# I Was Thinking About Going To Look For Some Car Parts Today................



## alloy (Dec 12, 2015)

But I've changed my mind though.  Pick and Pull Sherwood, Oregon this morning.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow! Imagine have to use a boat to find car parts.


----------



## alloy (Dec 12, 2015)

That  and scuba gear.

This happened a few years ago in the same place.  They crushed everything.  Guess maybe it was a safety thing.  Probably some nasty stuff in the flood waters.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 12, 2015)

That would be a lot of grease, oil, and antifreeze.


----------



## kvt (Dec 12, 2015)

can you imagine how long it would take all that to dry out enough just to be able to get in there,   and talk about rusty bolts.


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 12, 2015)

That's how East Texas is look in too. I saw some deer stands in a submerged field by the Sabine river that are now better suited for fishing!

sent from somewhere in East Texas!


----------



## alloy (Dec 13, 2015)

I imagine they will be closed for at least a month or more cleaning up and restocking.

We have flooding and washed out roads everywhere.  Even had a tornado that damaged 30 homes last week.


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 13, 2015)

We had tornadoes here yesterday, only about a mile from the house as the crow flies, I was in my shop and heard the wind get really high and it started pouring heavy rain (again) so I went to the house. No idea there was a tornado close by.
The  news was reporting about 50 homes damaged. The one closest to me was a new construction and no one living there so no injuries. The house is essentially gone.


----------



## alloy (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm glad your OK.  

We had one lady that a tree fell on her house while she was sleeping.  She didn't make it.  

It's not over yet here.  We have months left of rain.


----------



## Sandia (Dec 14, 2015)

jocat54 said:


> We had tornadoes here yesterday, only about a mile from the house as the crow flies, I was in my shop and heard the wind get really high and it started pouring heavy rain (again) so I went to the house. No idea there was a tornado close by.
> The  news was reporting about 50 homes damaged. The one closest to me was a new construction and no one living there so no injuries. The house is essentially gone.



Saw that on Fox News this morning. The damage looked pretty severe.


----------



## alloy (Jan 15, 2016)

Went out to the Sherwood yard today.  You can see the flood damage on every car.   They are selling everything in the yard for 75% off and no returns.

Picked up 2 transmission tail housings, a couple of shifters, and a top shift cover for $25.

It funny how different vehicles were affected.  One of the tail housings had an inch on mud all over it, and one 50 feet away showed no flood damage at all.  But both trannys were full of water.  I briefly considered buying a couple of complete transmissions, but didn't want to ear them apart before I sell them.  So I'll just modify the tail housings and sell them separately
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------

